# What to name my "farm"?



## Banriona (Dec 24, 2013)

We are currently more of a large backyard operation - but will be expanding over the years.  We are looking to start an LLC for our "farm" related purchases/sales for a variety of reasons.  But every good company needs a name before it can have much else.  We are currently restricted to 2.5 acres but plan on expanding to a much larger piece of land in the next 5 years or so.  Here's what we will have:

Chickens/Eggs (Currently we have light brahmas, Buff Orps, Cinnamon Queens and EE's)

Goats (Nigerians) - May branch into selling (pet) milk, cheeses and other goat milk products.  Doubtful, but possibly even goat meat if we branch off into meat goats.  Possibly tanned hides and products made from them.  

Variety of shabby chic/upcycled and farm related crafts as time, materials and inspiration warrant. 

After relocating to the larger property:

Cows (Dexter?) - not so much of a herd plan as a milk cow and raising her offspring to support our families red meat addiction.  May sell lard, leather and other processing by-products.

Horses - for our own personal enjoyment only, but may give riding lessons at some point.

Your votes are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2013)

probably not what you mean buy when I saw "Dun Brokus" I could only agree... ours has "done broke us!" too!

What are the meanings of 1 and 3?


----------



## Banriona (Dec 24, 2013)

#1 is a play on the word Acreage.  #3 is exactly what you thought it was.  

And where's your vote woman???


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2013)

I like Piedmont Pastures... BUT *Dun Brokus* is great!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 25, 2013)

As an LLC.  ...  You would have to show a profit in 3  out of 5  years or the IRS will consider your operation as a hobby and you will then be liable for back taxes as well as some heafty penalties plus interest.  Also, Your choice of animal types are not very productive therefore it will be very hard to show any profit . Then too, 2 of your possible names indicate not for profit.   I would consult with an accountant that specializes  in livestock before you even start this venture .  Good Luck !


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2013)

Bossroo said:


> As an LLC.  ...  You would have to show a profit in 2  out of 5  years or the IRS will consider your operation as a hobby and you will then be liable for back taxes as well as some heafty penalties plus interest.  Also, Your choice of animal types are not very productive therefore it will be very hard to show any profit . Then too, 2 of your possible names indicate not for profit.   I would consult with an accountant that specializes  in livestock before you even start this venture .  Good Luck !



This is a serious consideration. Years ago, after all the building preparing and infrastructure we were at a point of the break even... the following year would have been a profit year until we brought in some breeding stock that gave our poultry MG.... we had to killed all the birds... Set us back in a huge way. The financial loss and the time loss was more than we could have imagined. It was in reality a place of having to restart everything. 
From having to buy hatching eggs and dipping eggs and having to raise all new breeding stock up for a year just to get to where we were... it was a disaster.  
The upside is we have super clean poultry and we gained a great deal of information as well as really stepped up our bio-security.


----------

